# Victor Moses



## admin (2 Agosto 2013)

Giocatore del Chelsea di nazionalità nigeriana. 

Ruolo: attaccante/centrocampista offensivo

Data di nascita: 12 Dicembre 1990

Altezza: 1,77

Peso: 76 Kg

Stipendio: 3 milioni di euro all'anno


Ho visto gli highlights della partita di ieri sera tra Inter e Chelsea. Questo è una forza della natura. Quando accelera palla al piede si lascia dietro due reparti interi. Impressionante!


----------



## iceman. (2 Agosto 2013)

A me non piace, ma è un'opinione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Agosto 2013)

Mostruoso dal punto di vista atletico e poco altro,l'hai beccato in serata [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Agosto 2013)

a me piace molto,non diventerà un fenomeno ma è un giocatore che può fare la differenza


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2013)

e prende 3 millioni ?

al chelsea sono fuori di testa


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Agosto 2013)

Atleticamente è veramente una bomba, ma tecnicamente lo vedo abbastanza "grezzo".


----------



## Jino (5 Agosto 2013)

Fisicamente straripante, niente più.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Agosto 2013)

Mezzo giocatore, in Italia secondo me fallirebbe di brutto, non deve lasciare la Premier


----------

